# [SOLVED]Bluetooth problem

## snum

Hi All !

I have HP ProBook 6450b(WD779EA). gentoo 3.4.4, gnome desktop environment, bluez package instaled.

When I type hcitool scan into terminal i get the following back:

Code:

Device is not available: No such device

# hciconfig

hci0:	Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

	BD Address: 70:F3:95:9E:1C:E3  ACL MTU: 1021:8  SCO MTU: 64:1

	DOWN 

	RX bytes:467 acl:0 sco:0 events:18 errors:0

	TX bytes:317 acl:0 sco:0 commands:18 errors:0

Can you help me?Last edited by snum on Wed Jul 04, 2012 7:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ce110ut

So far that seems to be a legitimate output.  Do you have other Bluetooth devices that are active / in discover mode?

----------

## snum

I have not other devices(only built-in). but when I check option and my bluetooth  is detected(first post).

  [*] Networking support  --->

    <*>   Bluetooth subsystem support  --->

       Bluetooth device drivers  --->

         <*> HCI USB driver   

Is my bluetooth usb?Oo

 I can not found specification for my notebook and this is shrekly(((

How I can detect my bluetooth module? May be some settings in kernel fix my problem.

 *ce110ut wrote:*   

> So far that seems to be a legitimate output.  Do you have other Bluetooth devices that are active / in discover mode?

 

----------

## GES

Post:

```
# lsusb
```

and

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth status
```

----------

## snum

# /etc/init.d/bluetooth status

 * status: started

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 03f0:231d Hewlett-Packard 4 GB Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 138a:0007 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS451 Fingerprint Reader

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 05c8:0403 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink) Webcam

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:00f6 Microsoft Corp. Comfort Optical Mouse 1000

 *GES wrote:*   

> Post:
> 
> ```
> # lsusb
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## GES

 *snum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # lsusb
> 
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
> ...

 

There is no usb bluetooth device.

Post:

```
# lspci
```

----------

## snum

Very interesting

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 05)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

43:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 01)

43:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Memory Stick Host Controller (rev 01)

43:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 01)

43:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 01)

44:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

 *GES wrote:*   

>  *snum wrote:*   
> 
> # lsusb
> 
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
> ...

 

----------

## Odysseus

snum, is this an existing installation where bluetooth was previously working or a new one? Also, which arch are your running, stable or ~? 

I ask this because there is an issue with the latest version of bluez in portage, and if you're running ~ then you may want to consider masking net-wireless/bluez-4.101 until things get resolved. See bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423513

My previously working bluetooth installation began failing last week. I was getting the exact same output as you when I queried my device. I thought it was related to the recent policykit updates. It turns out that the latest version of bluez no longer starts a daemon that was previously handled by udev. Arch Linux has resolved this by patching bluez. Our devs unfortunately, have yet to even recognize the existence of this bug as it's still listed as "unconfirmed" in bugzilla.

If you downgrade to the previous version of bluez, your device should work as intended.

If the downgrade solves your problem, please chime in on the above mentioned bug report. We need to get the devs to solve this and the more users that post with this issue the more likely it will be recognized and resolved in a timely manner.

Now if you're running stable and this is a new installation, then the most likely culprit is that you need to install the firmware files to have bluez initialize your device. Try installing net-wireless/bluez-firmware.

One of these solutions will likely have you up and running in no time.

I hope this helps.

Ciao

----------

## GES

 *snum wrote:*   

> Very interesting
> 
> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

There is no pci bluetooth device too.

I think not enabled in the BIOS.

Such an usb device should be visible:

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:21b4 Broadcom Corp. BCM2070 Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR
```

----------

## snum

Thank you!

I mask 'wireless/bluez-4.101' package and install previous package version (wireless/bluez-4.99) and bluettoth started to work as before.

I add comment on bugs.gentoo.org and believe problem will fixed in bluez-4.101 too. 

Now problem with bluetooth fixed, but the mouse does not work(did not work before).

I have mouse Raser Orochi.

I add this mouse in devices(Bluetooth settings in Gnome).

Try to use and nothing happens(only  mouse wheel using change connection status from On to Off).

Mouse setting:

Paired: No

Type: Mouse

Adress: 00:02:76:32:0D:63

 *Odysseus wrote:*   

> snum, is this an existing installation where bluetooth was previously working or a new one? Also, which arch are your running, stable or ~? 
> 
> I ask this because there is an issue with the latest version of bluez in portage, and if you're running ~ then you may want to consider masking net-wireless/bluez-4.101 until things get resolved. See bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423513
> 
> My previously working bluetooth installation began failing last week. I was getting the exact same output as you when I queried my device. I thought it was related to the recent policykit updates. It turns out that the latest version of bluez no longer starts a daemon that was previously handled by udev. Arch Linux has resolved this by patching bluez. Our devs unfortunately, have yet to even recognize the existence of this bug as it's still listed as "unconfirmed" in bugzilla.
> ...

 

----------

## snum

I change bluez version andI have next:

# lspci

without changes

# lsusb

new device added in list and I think this is my bluetooth

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:241d Hewlett-Packard Gobi 2000 Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

Now I have problem with mouse connection(

Can you help me in solving my new problem?

 *GES wrote:*   

>  *snum wrote:*   Very interesting
> 
> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

----------

## snum

Replace bluetooth mouse question to other topic.

thanks to all.

----------

## mlp56

After a long time of error-free bluetooth operation, this problem caught up with me. too. The real oddity, and one that I think is at the core of the initial problem, is that

```
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:231d Hewlett-Packard 4 GB Flash Drive
```

is actually the bluetooth module in its uninitialized form. Once the driver gets loaded, it changes its id from 231d to 241d. But since it is believed to be a flash drive, that driver never gets loaded, apparently. I am positive that lsusb showed a bluetooth device in the past.

----------

## mlp56

 *Quote:*   

> Once the driver gets loaded, it changes its id from 231d to 241d. 

 

That's wrong, it doesn't. 

But it appears that the entry for the hwids list is wrong.

----------

